# Midgard 2 Prämie nicht lieferbar?



## Tydal (3. März 2012)

*Midgard 2 Prämie nicht lieferbar?*

Hat eigentlich schon jemand seine Midgard 2 Prämie erhalten? Habe schriftliche Bestätigung von Ende November, aber noch keine Lieferung.


----------

